# Perhaps I am misunderstanding this email



## dexion11 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello, got this email todaay. So I took this to mean OOH streaming got turned on. I called support and its not on and they said the email must be a mistake.

What bit am I reading wrong here...can we stream OOH? I see the bit about downloading the video on that one section but the other sections seem to imply OOH streaming.

http://view.email.tivo.com/?j=fed015747467017c&m=fe89137274670d7472&ls=fe2715717c61037b761478&l=ff3210717d64&s=fe5411717c6d077b7112&jb=ffce15&ju=fe9b10727761007c77&r=0


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

The email is incorrect.

The iOS app does not stream or download from the TiVo Bolt when outside your home network, even with L2TP VPN.

The online.tivo.com website does not stream from the TiVo Bolt when outside your home network, *but it does work over L2TP VPN (just tested it)*.

Not sure how what they coded differently between the TiVo Stream and TiVo Bolt. I was able to stream to the iOS app from the TiVo Stream but only through L2TP VPN, but the TiVo Bolt won't do it at all.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There was supposedly going to be new software in mid February.

It's possible they got their wires crossed and mailed this prematurely.

There were also new clues yesterday that an HBO Go app is coming, so I think something is imminent.


----------



## conejored (Jan 29, 2016)

I just got this same email as well. I jumped on here to see if it may actually be correct and found that it apparently is still not a true statement. Seems like they are still freely spreading "false advertising". They need to fix this and the lack of a working DVR Expander so their service matches what they promote on their website!


----------



## dexion11 (Feb 7, 2016)

Seems like someone should be checking copy on their emails for factual data.

As for the expansion drive, I have no issues there (and posted in the forum post)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536763

I added a 1TB drive I bought new from cox for $99


----------



## conejored (Jan 29, 2016)

dexion11 said:


> As for the expansion drive, I have no issues there (and posted in the forum post)
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=536763
> 
> I added a 1TB drive I bought new from cox for $99


This may have been an option if we were in a Cox area, but we are not. They need an option that is readily available to all areas before their statement on their Bolt website would be rated as "true" in my opinion. Can't find any one of the ones on their official "list" that are new in stock anywhere and they readily admit they do not have a acceptable current model available yet.


----------

